

Is UK Falling to Pieces? Quangos Chopped OFCOM Going - chitabox
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-11405096

======
hga
Flagged: " _Postcom and Ofcom could be merged_ " which to me means a reduction
in overhead, not it "going".

